# 3G Not working...



## leifmyhrvold (Sep 3, 2011)

After I flash a rom, I have virtually no 3G SIGNAL. It doesn't matter which rom I flash. I had signal before I rooted with no issues. Does anyone else have the same issue? Or does anyone have any idea how to fix my issue?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## superdave1685 (Dec 13, 2011)

what rom did you flash? im having the same issue after flashing a sprint rom onto my verizon tab.


----------

